# How do you remove a Glued nib from a section?



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 20, 2015)

As you know, some manufactures glue the nib and feed so that you can't change the nib on the section, Berea does this on most of there 5mm pen nibs.  I've tried Acetone and lacquer thinner with ugly results, they melt or distort the feed(but the glue comes out). 
Knowing that there are smarter (and cheaper LOL) guys out there than me, I would like to know if somebody has worked around this inconvenience?

The why is, because most of these sections have different threads and therefore finding a section that will fit and match a specific kit is not easy, if not impossible. 

Most FP users are very specific as to the type, brand and width of the nib, a FP that does not have the option of changing nibs is not very attractive.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2015)

Joey,

I have replaced many Berea nibs and never found one glued in.  What pen are you working on?


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Ed:
The new series and the platinum nibs I bought from you, there 2 tone. The nibs look cool but there glued in and I haven't been able to successfully removed them, I already ruined 2, the nib will come out if you pull hard enough but the feed is stuck in there.  Since I ruined it, I did some surgery on it to be sure.  They put some sort of glue on the feed, I had to split the housing with an exacto knife and peel them apart.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2015)

I am always open to an unknown change in design!!

So, I just took a platinum front section and a "new series" fountain pen and removed the nib and feed on both.  They are difficult (as most are), but they do come apart.  Because of this thread, I will make a video, so you all can see how much effort it requires---IT IS NOT EASY TO REMOVE THEM!!

BUT, it is possible.

Look for vid later today (how late depends on the number of orders we will ship!!)


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 20, 2015)

Ed:
This is why I always go to Exotic Blanks First, Service, service, Service.  I look forward to learning!
Thank you!
Joey


----------



## chrisk (Aug 20, 2015)

I had the same kind of problem with a Roman Harvest from Timberbits. I solved it with a piece of rubber like the following: Goulet Grip

But I presume every piece of rubber or silicon will do the job. It's the only way to firmly grip nib and feeder and pull them out of the holder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2015)

The video is primitive, I don't have time to edit, etc today.

http://youtu.be/WWurxPBXVnA

I grab the nib and feed with my left hand and the housing with my right.  I attempt to "wiggle" the housing back and forth, PARALLEL to the width of the nib.  It does not feel like it is moving, but in a minute or two, it is separated.

I welcome questions, hope this will help you all understand, IT AIN'T EASY, but it IS POSSIBLE!!

Ed


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you for the video demonstration.
Joey


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a few minutes, between packing orders!!

There is a "flat spot" on the feed that is also parallel to the nib width.  So, when you wiggle left to right, you are going back and forth on the flat spot, which will eventually loosen the assembly.  

I suspect (no offense meant here) that you saw melted plastic from the acetone, which is what you thought was glue.  

As I have said often, I have taken apart a LOT of nibs and NEVER found one glued in.  I know Smitty had one, but I think that was a very isolated case!!

Always open to new developments, however!!!

Ed


----------



## Quality Pen (Aug 29, 2015)

I thought I heard some Jr I's had glued in nibs.

Maybe it was old stock...


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 29, 2015)

Quality Pen said:


> I thought I heard some Jr I's had glued in nibs.
> 
> Maybe it was old stock...


  I have come across a few also.  Although I followed Ed's instructions and was able to remove the nibs on Berea kits, but I find that they are so tight that it seems more like a design flaw.  On the other hand the pens that I referred to are nice, practical and are very pretty when finished ( even more when I turn'em LOL)

Joey


----------

